# My attempt at a Whatsit..



## Aloicious (Feb 28, 2012)

been having some fun with these, lets give it a try....


----------



## Overread (Feb 28, 2012)

I would say a button - but those black dots look more like dots than holes.


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 28, 2012)

they are indeed holes, but it's no button.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 28, 2012)

It is F G upside down.  Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 28, 2012)

heh


----------



## Skaperen (Feb 28, 2012)

Manhole cover?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 28, 2012)

Old salt shaker?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

Unilateral phase detractor.
Automatically synchronizing cardinal grammeter.
Prefabulated amulite.
Differential girdlespring.
Spurving bearing.
Ambaphascient lunar wainshaft.
Drawn reciprocation dingle arm.
Panametric fan.
Panendurmic semi-bulloid slot.
Milford trunnion.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 28, 2012)

"Ambaphascient lunar wainshaft."   I think you got it Sparky.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> "Ambaphascient lunar wainshaft."   I think you got it Sparky.



So it *IS* a Retro Encabulator!  (1:16)


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup, now I have no doubt that is correct.


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 29, 2012)

hah...I think you're getting close there....here's a wider view...


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 29, 2012)

and a hint...many people use several of these, multiple times per day...but you may not be used to looking at this portion of it.


----------



## cbrown222 (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks to me either like a sink hole or a burner on a stove


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw a stove burner as well, but if it is, he shot it at f/0.01


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 29, 2012)

Too small for a stove burner so maybe a butane lighter of some sort.


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 29, 2012)

Light bulb?


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 29, 2012)

great guesses, but still nope...I should mention the image in the first post is like 10%ish upsize on a 100% crop of a full 1:1 macro....the wider shot is a little less than 100% crop of the same 1:1 image.

another hint, they help make you go...

and an expansion on the previous hint....although many people rely on the use of these very frequently, some people may not even look at them, or even think about them, until they stop working...


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 29, 2012)

I though spark plug which would fit your description and there are FG spark plugs as well.


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 29, 2012)

pretty close, but not quite there....it's definitely automotive related.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 29, 2012)

Head gasket - or whatever they are called


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Thermostat


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll give you one more wide view before I head off to work, it should make it a bit easier...if no one get is by tomorrow, I'll post up the answer...


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 29, 2012)

Fuel injector?


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 29, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:


> Fuel injector?



ding ding ding! we have a winner...it's the business end of the fuel injector


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow!  Good one.  But its been millions of years ago since I stared at the face of a fuel injector and probably would never have guessed it.  LOL.


----------

